

Show HN: Deception - A Generalized Turing Test Game - tansey
http://playdeception.com

======
clarle
This is absolutely hilarious. (I'm the detective in this game.)

<http://playdeception.com/finished/dkgvomtf>

Great work on the game, I really enjoyed it!

------
christiangenco
Could you add an audible alert when it's the current player's turn to respond,
and a countdown timer for the last 5 or so seconds? Several games I've joined
thus far have been canceled due to player negligence :/

That said, this is awesome - fantastic concept and well implemented.

Edit: also, when recreating a game, the question field should be auto-
populated with the previous game's question.

~~~
Cd00d
I'll vote for an audio cue as well. And ideally, the counter would show in the
browser tab, so that when I'm looking at other things while waiting, I can
just glance and see how long I have left before I need to input anything.

Excellent game.

------
Cd00d
Really enjoying the game, but the leaderboards seem to be who has played the
most games/put in the most time. An average would be better, I think.

~~~
tansey
Good idea! I just put that up there quickly to give some indication of how
well people are doing. You're totally right though.

If we get enough players to make it interesting, we'll add a much awesomer
leaderboard and do breakdowns by role (detective, liar, and truth teller.)
First we need enough people though. :)

~~~
Cd00d
Also - I can't see how to win a game. It only seems possible to tie?

~~~
eli_awry
In a way, the game is a collaboration between the judge and the truthteller -
they both get the same number of points. The liar can definitely win, but the
truthteller and judge can only tie. The fun part is, the judge is
collaborating with someone - but who?

~~~
Cd00d
I meant to say, that even when I get 1100 points in a game, it doesn't show in
my player stats that I won the game. I suspect this is because it was a tie.

------
sungjin
Hahaha, I really enjoyed this game. I totally got tricked by the description
of liar, but yeah, I now see how the liar fooled me.
<http://playdeception.com/finished/vmxurgsa>

------
jstanley
I don't understand the rules. What stops the liar from telling the truth?

~~~
tansey
Well the liar has to convince the judge that he is not lying about the answer.
However, the answer is the one given by the truth teller and not the liar. So
what incentive would the liar have to tell the truth?

~~~
jstanley
Yep, I understand it now. Upvoted, it's pretty cool. I thought the idea was
that the liar had to lie about everything :S.

